# Sears 10" Radial need Controls 815741 part



## RonTay (May 10, 2010)

I bought a Sears Craftsman #113.198610 from a guy and it has NEVER BEEN USED. It's about 12 years old but never used. The contact point under the battery was a bit crusty and I cleaned that and installed a new battery and that works, but the electronics for the controls do not. Every avenue I have pursued says that part (815741 Controls, R.S.) is no longer available. Can that be true? No one makes or has them anymore? Would be thrilled if anyone has a source. RonTay:wallbash:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I assume you tried Sears website.


----------



## RonTay (May 10, 2010)

Sears was my first try.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

RonTay said:


> the battery was a bit crusty and I cleaned that and installed a new battery and that works,
> the electronics for the controls do not.


Need more details.
What does the battery do?
What controls?
I'm sure you can find elec. equivalent parts elsewhere, but they may not fit mechanically.
If there is an OEM posted on the parts they maybe can provide the elec. specs on these parts.

I assume the saw pulls 15A @ 120v?


----------



## RonTay (May 10, 2010)

The part (Controls, R.S.) controls the miter lock adjustment. The battery powers that portion of the electronics but the control itself does not work. Sears says mfg. no longer makes it and has no recommendation for an alternate/interchangeable part.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

RonTay said:


> The part (Controls, R.S.) controls the miter lock adjustment. The battery powers that portion of the electronics but the control itself does not work.


I'm having trouble understanding why electronics is necessary for a miter lock adjustment.
I can't imagine that this thing is very complex, electric-wise.

What battery is used? This gives some idea of the current this module needs.

Please post a link to the instruction manual.

What are the 'inputs' to this module? Do you push a button to activate? Is there an interlock switch anywhere that also controls this circuit?

What are the 'outputs'? The miter setting becomes locked? Does this circuit drive a solenoid somewhere?

Inside and outside photos of this module would help, and a schematic would be great. If there are few parts we can reverse engineer the schematic.
Closeups of the individual components in this module, along with any numerical designations, would help.

Perhaps the module OEM will provide info to you? Drawings, specifications. . .?


----------



## RonTay (May 10, 2010)

http://www.hammerwall.com/Download_Manual/45107/
Here is the link ot the manual. The battery is a 6v-- the other questions are beyond me (I am his wife--but perhaps when he returns he will know the answers.)


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the link.

If nothing on the display works I think the problem is the battery is not making contact.

You need a VOM to confirm/disprove this and you'll need to make up test leads that can get to the 
battery-terminal/display-contacts 
interface. Strips of aluminum foil with paper as an insulator may work.

The battery capacity is ~600 mAh, so if you can get a battery life estimate from Sears we'll know the expected current draw. It's possible it's around 30 mAdc and this is what your VOM should read if it's put in series with the battery with the display on.


----------



## RonTay (May 10, 2010)

It measures degrees for bevel and miter. It is an LED unit that has sat for many years unused.Any help in locating a replacement would be appreciated.Thanks ,Ron


----------



## RonTay (May 10, 2010)

You have been so helpful. Thank you, will see if I can send you more info.


----------



## kerry42 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello, That saw was made by Emerson electric according to my info if that is any help . Kerry


----------



## RonTay (May 10, 2010)

Thanks, Sears said Emerson no longer makes the part. :-(


----------



## xxPaulCPxx (Dec 2, 2006)

I think Sears is trying to buy back all potential liability with their old radial arm saws: If you send in the motor, they will send you $100.


----------



## ttech (Sep 18, 2008)

According to http://www.radialarmsawrecall.com/ the model number of the saw has the Guard kit available. 

If you do get the saw up and running, get the free kit.


----------



## mikey01 (Mar 22, 2013)

*craftsman 815741*

I have the 815741 part if you still need it. I just put it up on ebay from a lightly used 113.198411 and similar. I have many other parts for that saw.
Mikey


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just as well, that's one of the most dangerest tools ever invented.


----------



## Foevrluvinit (Aug 19, 2013)

I am trying to find the part number 815741 for my Sears Radial Arm Saw as well. Could someone please assist? Thank you, Scott


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

This is a common problem with sears tools. They make a tool for a specific time then change and quit making parts for it. My feeling about this is they do it because you will be forced to purchase something else. Way back when I bought a cordless drill from them after a couple years the battery charger quit and like you I was told they were no longer available so now I have a perfectly good drill, perfectly good batteries, just no way to charge them. Needless to say I quit buying craftsman power tools.


----------



## jht5 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Sears 10 inch Radial Arm Saw Part 815741*

Mikey01 if you still have this part please contact me. I need a working control unit.

Have a Great Day


----------



## tfhussey (Dec 20, 2015)

*Sears Radial arm saw electronic control needed*

part 815714 control for the 113.198410 radial arm saw. I see several have been traded out here in the past. If any one has one please get back to tfhussey (the at symbol) then (aol dot com)


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

You do understand that the thread you responded to is two years old?? Ron


----------



## Ben649 (Jan 3, 2016)

*Dead electronic controls on Sears 10in Radial Arm Saw*

Hey,
Saw the chat from a few years ago. I have the same problem with dead display on the electronics control. Battery and contacts are good. I think I just need to replace the whole board. SearsPartsDirect says Control assy
Part #: 815741 is no longer available. 
Any idea where I could find this?
-Ben


----------

